# Women and Snowboarding



## JoeyScholl (Jan 17, 2012)

In the world of snowboarding which mainly dominated by males, we rarely see women riders treat this as a fun sport. Female snowboarders should have the capacity to handle the pain, pressure and difficulty of learning the winter sport. Contrary to the common misconception, we have seen several female rocker and pro-snowboarders. These women can be more skillful and adventurous in such an aggressive sport. They can also perform outrageous aerial and jib tricks, surpassing the cold reception of some.










Snowboarding requires huge specialist equipment to experience this sport, even for a newbie or a pro. All that needs to be bought is personal snowboarding equipment like snowboards, goggles, boots and bindings, and safety gear such as helmets, padded shorts, gloves and body armour.

Snowboard gear manufacturers are now recognising the growing market for items specifically made with women in mind and new ranges are being marketed all the time in attractive designs and cutting-edge technology. Most of the larger good snowboarding suppliers now stock specific items for women and many more are sure to follow suit as the female side of the sport grows.

One new innovation to come out of this is the re-designed body protectors for women. There are now available:

*Protective Shirt for Women*

A brilliant design to fit a range of body shapes and sizes these give protection in the vulnerable chest region from icy impacts when bombing down the slopes.

*Women’s Protective Short*

Specifically designed with women’s bodies in mind these are now available in a range of designs. It protects thighs, hips, tailbone, and buttocks using the removable heavy-duty Air Shield padding.

*Women and Snowboarding Recognised Winter Sport*

With women’s snowboarding now recognised as an Winter Olympic sport there is no doubt that it will continue to grow in the coming years as women realise that anyone can attempt to break the gender barrier in this outrageous sport. There is no doubt that women and boxing is something that we are going to see more and more of in the next few years whether in competitions or in training. Such prestigious distinction is enough to provide equal opportunities and encourage the involvement of women in the world of snowboarding.

Posted By Win Snowboards
Win Snowboards! Sweeps & Games


----------

